# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Почему люди подвержены влиянию сект?

## Роман

Как-то сейчас не очень часто слышу по телевизору о новых сектах. Но иногда происходит "грандиозный скандал" - и правоохранительные органы "накрывают" злоумышленников в какой-то точке земного шара. Наверное, любители манипулировать человеческим сознанием научились лучше "маскировать" - под благотворительные организации, например. Но, всё равно, мне непонято: почему люди вступают в какие-либо секты? Ведь информации о том, что там происходит - море!

----------


## Настя

Я думаю, что всё - из-за человеческой слабости. Мало людей, которые способны держать себя в руках в стрессовой ситуации - особенно, если не находят поддержки у родных и близких. В такие моменты человек плохо соображает - и обязательно находятся "добрые люди", которые этим воспользуются.

----------

